# Defiance Company Master's Choice Insert or new stove



## Uly (Nov 19, 2014)

Well, bought a house and this beast came with it. I'v found some info on here and been able to ID it as the Defiance Company Master's Choice Insert.

Background: Insert is for secondary heat and comfort not our main source of heat. Exterior chimney, stove will need a liner. Burning hardwood. Apologize in advance for playing 20 questions, I just can't decide.

I had a chimney sweep take a look and see what kind of SS chimney liner this sucker would need. He said 7 inch liner with an adapter going from the odd oval shape on the stove to round. $900 installed.

My questions are: 
1)Is a 7 inch diameter liner correct, I had a local store tell me 8 inch?

Should I just sell the thing and buy a newer stove and 6 inch liner which seems more typical?  Iv seen Englanders 13-nci for $1,000 at home depot. I'm little concerned tho that "you get what you pay for" as I'm use seeing similar sized inserts from lopi, avalon and such for more like $2,000 (why the huge price difference...).

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Englander-1-500-sq-ft-Wood-Burning-Fireplace-Insert-13-NCI/100638341

Last question, in the attached picture you see the television on the wall no doubt... Probably a good idea I'm assuming to move that?

Appreciate any help/advice
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 !


----------



## bholler (Nov 19, 2014)

I personally would choose the nc13i over a us stove works stove any day.  but there also is no reason if you like that old beast that you cant use it if it is lined as far as the size of the liner we need to know the size of the outlet on the stove to match the size of the liner to that


----------



## Uly (Nov 19, 2014)

The outlet on the stove is oval shaped 9.5in x 5 or so. Sweep said an adapter or custom made fitting would have to go from oval to round.


----------



## begreen (Nov 21, 2014)

I would go with the Englander. It's a well made stove that has a much nicer fireview and will be much more efficient. However, the 13NCi will be fussier about burning seasoned wood only. But that is just good practice regardless of the stove.


----------



## celticdoll (Dec 5, 2014)

Uly said:


> Well, bought a house and this beast came with it. I'v found some info on here and been able to ID it as the Defiance Company Master's Choice Insert.
> 
> Background: Insert is for secondary heat and comfort not our main source of heat. Exterior chimney, stove will need a liner. Burning hardwood. Apologize in advance for playing 20 questions, I just can't decide.
> 
> ...


I have been stalking the forum for all the good advice found here.
when I bought my house, my cousin had a stove exactly like yours he donated to me. He had paid $500 for it...maybe too much? but maybe not. 
I love this stove. i paid good money to have a chimney (double walled) retrofitted into the chimney which had many defects (50 year old house). I'm sitting with warm heat tonight thanks to the Defiance Stove built in Calumet Michigan. 
As an addendum, I have added insulation to my house. A mix of R30 & R38. I have more to insulate. My house is  very large, about 80 x 50 roof space. I can tell you the insulation I added has done a tremendous job. My Defiance stove is in the basement and very inconvenient to add wood to. 
I also purchased a Fisher Grandpa Bear last year (feet and all) which I am having professionally installed on my main floor in the next few weeks.
To answer your question, the Defiance "beast" is one great piece...learn how to use it, as I am, and you will be pleased.


----------



## celticdoll (Dec 5, 2014)

Here is my Defiance burning brightly (and warmly) tonight...good tips from Hearth.Com for me tonight on how to burn slowly and savor the wood as opposed to burning with lots of flame...learning how to use the baffles...
FYI: the blowers are a little loud and worn. Prior to putting the stove in a fair amount of water had been trapped in it from storage. 
Any tips on how to fix that (aside from WD40 which I plan to do) are welcome.
Peace....


----------



## celticdoll (Dec 5, 2014)

PPS... I am looking at the features yours has over mine...mine is just an insert...yours looks great!! Love it!


----------



## noob (Jan 12, 2015)

Ok so yes I'm a noob just got one of these awesome inserts off a scrap metal guy for 75 bucks. It's in awesome shape but I'm uncertain on a few things as I prep for install hopefully someone can help. 
 Firest question is there supposed to be glass in the upper window or is it just the screen?
 Second the scrapper was storing it on its back so the fire bricks are a jumbled mess with a large steel plate and I'm not quite sure how to place the plate where or if the bricks line the sides, bottom or both?
 Last there was no adapter for the flu so I'm not quite sure what exactly it will need aside from the obvious oval shape to 8 inch circle. Does it require a damper in the flu? If so any recommendations are greatly appreciated. 
 I'm looking into replacement fans also if any one has a replacement they rEcco mend otherwise I'll just hit grainger or similar. 

 Thanks in advance from the noob.


----------



## begreen (Jan 14, 2015)

Return the stove to the scrap dealer. 

Seriously, you would be better off learning and installing a modern stove. It will cost less for the liner (6" vs 8") and will use less wood. Regardless, burn fully seasoned wood only. There is no flue damper option for an insert.


----------



## noob (Jan 14, 2015)

begreen said:


> Return the stove to the scrap dealer.
> 
> Seriously, you would be better off learning and installing a modern stove. It will cost less for the liner (6" vs 8") and will use less wood. Regardless, burn fully seasoned wood only.


Not to concerned with how efficient it is as it will not likely get used unless the powet is out. Here in ut brilliant legislation outlawed wood burning from October to march. Smart right? So it's really just plan b for emergency situations.
Cost would prob break even because a newer stove will likely cost a lot more even though install materials might be cheaper. So liking what mama picked out may not be cheapest but better for my sanity.


----------



## begreen (Jan 14, 2015)

AFAIK the stove ban is a proposal and has not been enacted. It is dirty burning of fireplaces and old wood stoves that is promoting this response. All the more reason to get a clean burning stove and be sure the wood supply is very well seasoned. No one might know you are burning.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...-in-utah-pellets-cord-wood-fireplaces.137619/


----------



## noob (Jan 14, 2015)

begreen said:


> AFAIK the stove ban is a proposal and has not been enacted. It is dirty burning of fireplaces and old wood stoves that is promoting this response. All the more reason to get a clean burning stove and be sure the wood supply is very well seasoned. No one might know you are burning.
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...-in-utah-pellets-cord-wood-fireplaces.137619/


 Ok so my next question is probably obvious. You seem pretty keen on me buying a new stove are you a rep or distributor or something? Next question what insert would you reccomended I look at that has enough room to cook on if nessicary in a power or gas loss situation, preferably one that won't break the bank.


----------



## noob (Jan 14, 2015)

noob said:


> Ok so my next question is probably obvious. You seem pretty keen on me buying a new stove are you a rep or distributor or something? Next question what insert would you reccomended I look at that has enough room to cook on if nessicary in a power or gas loss situation, preferably one that won't break the bank.


Also not opposed to a free standing unit...


----------



## begreen (Jan 15, 2015)

Not a rep of any kind. Actually I don't work for anyone anymore, I'm retired. I don't own stock in any stove company either. 

I would look at Englander's 13NCi insert and a mid or large sized Century. One caveat, modern stoves want seasoned wood to see them really shine.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 16, 2015)

begreen said:


> Not a rep of any kind. Actually I don't work for anyone anymore, I'm retired. I don't own stock in any stove company either.
> 
> I would look at Englander's 13NCi insert and a mid or large sized Century. One caveat, modern stoves want seasoned wood to see them really shine.



I would take the Englander over the Century.  I had to chance to sell a few Century wood burners, and while a decent value, things like latches, handles, baffles, etc.  Well, I wouldn't buy one for 24/7 season long use.  I see in your poll that you lumped Lopi in with US stove.  You would do well to look for a lightly used Regency, Lopi, Avalon, Quad, etc.  May be able to find one for a decent price.


----------



## begreen (Jan 16, 2015)

That's the OP's poll, but yes, there is a world of difference between a Lopi and a US Stove.


----------

